# Great Short Piece On Why US Health Care is SO Expensive



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.upworthy.com/his-first-4...-5th-blew-my-mind-and-made-me-a-little-sick-2

I've seen this chap do pieces on economics before and he has a knack of putting his finger right on the points that matter.


----------



## Takai (Sep 17, 2013)

Seem to be having issues with the video. Could you summarize for me?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2013)

It will be more entertaining, for the fellow has a good delivery, just to watch the video, *Tak*.

Try the YouTube option:

[video=youtube_share;qSjGouBmo0M]http://youtu.be/qSjGouBmo0M[/video]


----------



## Takai (Sep 17, 2013)

I will have to try a little later then. The weather always causes internet problems out here. I wish I had other options to a satellite connection.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2013)

Many of the same things I've been saying for years around here.  He's much more charismatic! 

But, there are things that are between the lines.  For example, why don't we negotiate as aggressively?  Money and a very effective lobby.  Medicare A and B get low prices, but under the Bush era congress, we are unable to negotiate prescription prices under Part D.


----------



## K-man (Sep 17, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> http://www.upworthy.com/his-first-4...-5th-blew-my-mind-and-made-me-a-little-sick-2
> 
> I've seen this chap do pieces on economics before and he has a knack of putting his finger right on the points that matter.


He didn't talk about the elephant in the room!
http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambr...and-violence-cost-every-american-564-in-2010/
:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 18, 2013)

An unexpectedly high cost there, *K-Man*, aye.  But that's a *use* of the system, not especially an underlying reason for the general high cost of provision.  Indeed, most of the expense from gun violence is legal rather than medical it seems.

Actually, given that I get the impression that the presenter is quite open to dialogue, it might be worth getting in contact and seeing how he thinks gun violence ties into the equation.


----------



## K-man (Sep 18, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Actually, given that I get the impression that the presenter is quite open to dialogue, it might be worth getting in contact and seeing how he thinks gun violence ties into the equation.


Mmm! Just looked him up and it would seem he doesn't invite comment, or at least he doesn't reply to the dozens of people who have commented on his website.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah well, you'll just have to be content with my superb insight without further elaboration from the source data :shrugs in a 'it's an unexpectedly crappy world what can you do' kind of way:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

K-man said:


> He didn't talk about the elephant in the room!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambr...and-violence-cost-every-american-564-in-2010/
> :asian:



Wonder what the cost per car is?


----------



## K-man (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wonder what the cost per car is?


300 million cars 
http://www.howmanyarethere.org/how-many-cars-are-there-in-the-usa-2012/
$99B all out health costs.
http://www.cdc.gov/injury/about/focus-mvs.html

Say, $330 per vehicle.

Number of guns in the possession of civilians 300 million
http://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/united-states

Medical costs of shootings $174B
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-174-billion-show-burden-of-gun-violence.html

Say, $580 per gun.

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 18, 2013)

You are missing the point of the piece I feel.  It's not about usage of the system it is about why the costs of utilisation are so much higher than they need to be.


----------



## K-man (Sep 18, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> You are missing the point of the piece I feel.  It's not about usage of the system it is about why the costs of utilisation are so much higher than they need to be.





Sukerkin said:


> Sorry *Suk*, I couldn't resist throwing out a line.   Didn't mean to derail the discussion.
> 
> 
> There are multiple facets. Part of the problem is inefficiency and a huge part is vested interest. Another area is prevention of costly events that unnecessarily burden the system. Some people believe they have the right to behave however they like as long as that behaviour doesn't adversely affect others. Unfortunately those behaviours can often lead to situations that do involve others as in vehicle accidents or shootings or even obesity. Even singular situations involve others when the behaviour takes away a family's income.
> ...


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 21, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> You are missing the point of the piece I feel.  It's not about usage of the system it is about why the costs of utilisation are so much higher than they need to be.



I just watched the video and the thing that jumped out at me was the amount that government already spends on health care and then the system goes and demands even more from the people who need to buy it. I think the thing that needs to be recognized is that America's health care is a public private system where the corporations use government to slant the regulatory environment and limit their competition. In other words, America's health care system is a fascist system where the corporations are gouging people from the public and private sectors. 

A socialist system would actually be a step up from this because at least the private sector costs could be controlled....but then the government gets to be in charge of your health and that open a new can of worms.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 21, 2013)

K-man said:


> He didn't talk about the elephant in the room!
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambr...and-violence-cost-every-american-564-in-2010/
> :asian:


Maybe we should outlaw shooting people.  Or outlaw crime in general. That might work.


----------



## K-man (Sep 21, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Maybe we should outlaw shooting people.  Or outlaw crime in general. That might work.


What a good idea. I was under the impression you had already tried that!


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 21, 2013)

K-man said:


> Sukerkin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry *Suk*, I couldn't resist throwing out a line.   Didn't mean to derail the discussion.
> ...


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 21, 2013)

K-man said:


> What a good idea. I was under the impression you had already tried that!



For some reason criminals don't follow the rules go figure.......


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 21, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> The system works for most people.



If the majority are happy with it then keep it that way, certainly.  The figures say you are paying too much for what you get but no one from outside is going to force you to change.  It's your money after all.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> If the majority are happy with it then keep it that way, certainly.  The figures say you are paying too much for what you get but no one from outside is going to force you to change.  It's your money after all.


Sadly majority doesn't matter anymore.  A majority of people were against Obama Care but they still gave it to us.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Maybe we should outlaw shooting people.  Or outlaw crime in general. That might work.


crazy talk


----------

